# Stena Hollandica



## Andrew Glasse (Jan 5, 2008)

Another long trip from Norway to the North-East via several EU member countries and Ijmuiden-North Shields on KS. She was fine this time, and the crew were friendly as always. Coming home was via Harwich and the Hook on the new Stena Hollandica. This ship surprised me very positively. She looks better than her predecessor, (not difficult I suppose) and taking the fact that she is brand new, was **** and span throughout. Public areas are as always on Stena ships, too noisy and cafeteria styled, even the better bars and restaurant don't achieve a cosy, intimate atmosphere. I had a window cabin on deck 11 and was very pleased with its size, and a bathroom which was well appointed, a good shower and comfortable bed. There was a double and a single on offer with still plenty of floor space. I chose the single! The fridge was well stocked, I asked at the desk if this was complimentary which it was, and enjoyed a small bottle of red wine while watching the TV from my bed. Luxury indeed, if we think back just a few years. I hadn't booked a cabin og higher than standard class and this was excellent quality. The food I tasted was as usual and did the job without being spectacular. 
We can look forward to her running mate joining in October.


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

My wife and I have just completed a return trip on the new Stena Hollandica. I agree with the comments above, but also the ship has constant satellite communications for mobile telephone and wi-fi contact throughout the voyage. One can take photographs of passing ships whilst sailing out to the Maas pilot vessel, and have them posted on Ships Nostalgia long before the container cranes at Felixstowe appear over the horizon!


----------

